# The many poses and faces...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Unlike Baby, Ziggy has alot of poses and faces he makes...I was watching TV earlier and they were with me...Here are some of his pics: (I guess I was watching them more them the tv...)

The inquisitive









The confused









The fluffy tall









The big and bad


















The pacer...he likes to pace back and forth...


















The firm 









and the fluffy


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggy is such a cutie


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL!! I love the last one hehe!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

The fluffy one's are so cute 

Great pictures! Cool poses Ziggy


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

Ziggys cool!!! What type of mutation is he?


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww he is sooo cute. What a charmer


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdboykaufman said:


> Ziggys cool!!! What type of mutation is he?


Thanks everyone. Ziggy is a pied male.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute  Where is his angry face? Spike makes one mean face. I should try and get a photo one day.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Cute  Where is his angry face? Spike makes one mean face. I should try and get a photo one day.


----------

